# Meaning Of Waheguru



## jatin_co (Feb 7, 2006)

SATSRIAKAL
CAN ANYONE TELL ME THE FULL FROM OF OUR SACRED WORD 
WAHEGURU
WHAT I KNOW
W=VAAS DEV
H=HARI
G=GOBIND
R=RAM
HELP?
ANYONE


----------



## Prabhjyotsaini (Feb 7, 2006)

Get your answer at the following link

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/5485-vaheguru-gurmantar-hai.html?highlight=vaaheguru

Thanks & regards,


----------



## sikh_taz (Jun 6, 2007)

Sat Shri Akal

I have a slightly different definition

My guru, Sant Gurnam Singh Ji taught me, so I believe it.

WA = Wah = Wow = Astonishing
HE = Everywhere/Anywhere
GU = Dark
RU = Light

He taught me Waheguru is he who can illumine (anything) anywhere by vanishing dark in an astonishing manner.

Meaning of Waheguru


----------



## roopk (Jun 11, 2007)

please see varan, I think you will get the answer that you are looking for.


----------



## Arvind (Jun 22, 2007)

Also please see http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/gurmat-vichaar/15307-waheguru.html

Remember whatever different interpretations we come out with, based on our own experiences, all lead to the same "The One".

Regards.


----------



## sharma306 (Oct 29, 2010)

ok got the meaning. But why the word waheguru is associated with word khalsa and fateh (victory). In my knowledge the words khalsa and fateh are coined by Guru Gobind Singh the tenth Guru. Does it mean the word waheguru is a synonym of Guru Gobind Singh (alternate name to address Guru Gobind Singh)


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 29, 2010)

NO its NOT a Name for Guru Gobind Singh ji or any other Guru Sahib, Bhagat Sahib Ji or anything like that. It Means..OH WONDERFUL GURU !! and was first used by the BHATTS to describe the way they felt when they had darshan of Guru Ramdass Ji.....ALL they could say was..WAHEGURU...WAHEGURU...WAHEGURU..WAHEGURU...WAHEGURU...
WAHEGURUWAHEGURU...WAHEGURU...WAHEGURUWAHEGURU...WAHEGURU...WAHEGURU
WAHEGURU...WAHEGURU...WAHEGURU....WAHE JIO.... THIS is the ONE and ONLY TIME this word occurs in the entire 1429 pages of SGGS.

Bhai Gurdass Ji in his Vaar..is simply being POETIC..and using his poetic LICENSE....as often happens even TODAY....when we have WORDS manufactured out of Beginning Alphabets of a Word....SIR...  *S*ingle...*I*rresponsible...*R*ogue...OR... *S*outh...*I*ndian...*R*esident...and its also highly possibke that this Vaar is NOT by Bhai Gurdass Ji at all but a later interpolation/adulteration/addition by a Vedanta beleiver..simply becasue the Vaars and other literature has coem down to us via THIRD PARTIES who are NOT SIKHS..but Udasis, Nirmalas, and descendnats of those who were REJECTED as GURUS by the Guru sahibaans...these are the Sons of Guru Nanak Ji, Guru Angad Ji, Guru Amardass Ji, Guru ramdass Ji...etc etc...THESE had a vested interest in adulterating sikh literary works.

The Guru Khalsa Panth NOW ACCEPTS this word WAHEGURU for AKAL PURAKH. Its the Gurmantar given by the Panj Piayaras at Pahul time and is also part of the Khalsa FATEH. So no one should DOUBT its importance in Gurmatt/Sikhi - its now inseparable form the Khalsa...and a part of the daily Nitnem, Greeting ardass etc.


----------



## prakash.s.bagga (Jun 28, 2011)

From Gurbaani we can find that the actual word is WAHi GuRU instead WAHEGURU.The word WAHi is idication of praise of GuRU.
This word has great significance in the whole understanding of Gurbaani.As a matter of fact its understanding can reveal a great secret of the whole of Gurbaani.

Another important quote related to this is as
?KEEYAA KHELu BAD MELu TAMAASAA WAHi GuRU TEREE SAB H RACHANAA" pp1403

It is important to see that actually here GuRU is being refered as CREATOR not{GOD}

Prakash.S.Bagga


----------

